# Up for a chat?



## L.Rey (Jan 2, 2021)

Anyone? Just thought I'd ask. Send me a DM if you're interested.



_(might delete this later)_


----------



## L.Rey (Jan 2, 2021)

Can't delete. Fudge..


----------



## L.Rey (Jan 3, 2021)

_only I didn't say fudge.._


----------



## Kuuro (Jan 4, 2021)

I'll chat!

howdy dootie now dm my booti


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 4, 2021)

Oh _fudge... _lol you seem funny. Send a dm if you want to chat!


----------



## L.Rey (Feb 3, 2021)

*bump*


----------



## L.Rey (Feb 4, 2021)

...bump..


----------

